# Thread Hijacking ................... A must read for the naive forum member



## Big Dog

*Thread Hijacking*

  When a person starts a posting on a message board, or forum, or  Facebook, that others are able to comment on, that original posting and  the comments on it are called a thread. A thread hijacking occurs when  one or more individuals commenting on the original posting, go off  topic, creating a separate conversation. *This is rude, and bad internet  etiquette*. If people want to discuss a different topic (such as how they looked in the 60's), they should  start their own thread.


----------

